# 2012-2013 waterfowl dates



## kmac5 (Nov 18, 2005)

Press Release
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Aug. 10, 2012​ 
Contacts: Barbara Avers, 517-373-1263 or Ed Golder, 517-335-3014 ​ 

*NRC approves waterfowl season dates for 2012-13*​ 
Michigan goose hunters will enjoy a longer season and duck hunters will be able to take up to four scaup daily this year according to regulations that were approved by the Natural Resources Commission in Lansing yesterday.​ 
The early Canada goose hunting season begins statewide Saturday, Sept. 1 and runs through Monday, Sept. 10 in the North Zone and in Saginaw, Tuscola and Huron counties; and through Saturday, Sept. 15 in the rest of the state. The daily bag limit is five.​ 
The length of the regular Canada goose season has increased to 92 days. The daily bag limit is two. Regular goose season dates are:​

<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">North Zone: Sept. 22 - Dec. 22 <LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Middle Zone: Sept. 29 - Dec. 29
South Zone (excluding goose management units below): Sept. 22-23, Oct. 6 -Nov. 30 and Dec. 29 - Jan. 1
The goose seasons in designated goose management units (GMU), where the daily bag limit is two, are:

<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Tuscola/Huron and Saginaw County GMUs: Sept. 22-25 and Oct. 6 - Jan. 1 <LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Muskegon County Wastewater GMU: Oct. 9 - Nov. 13 and Dec. 1-23
Allegan County GMU: Oct. 6 - Nov. 25, Dec. 8-23, and Dec. 29 - Jan. 22, 2013
The late goose season  in the South Zone only and excluding the GMUs listed above  is Jan. 12 - Feb. 10, 2013. The daily bag limit is five.

Hunters may take 20 snow, blue or Ross geese daily and one white-fronted goose and one Brant during the regular and late seasons in respective zones and GMUs.​ 

Duck hunting seasons are set for:

<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">North Zone (Upper Peninsula): Sept. 22 - Nov. 16 and Nov. 22-25 <LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Middle Zone: Sept. 29 - Nov. 25 and Dec. 15-16
South Zone: Oct. 6 - Nov. 30 and Dec. 29 - Jan. 1
Duck bag limits are the maximum allowed under federal frameworks with the exception that only one female mallard may be taken daily. The daily bag limit for scaup has increased from two to four. Hunters may take up to six ducks daily with no more than four mallards (no more than one of which may be a female), four scaup, three wood ducks, two redheads, two pintails, one canvasback and one black duck.

The waterfowl hunting seasons were established under the federal framework through consultation between the Department of Natural Resources and the Citizens Waterfowl Advisory Committee. ​ 
Season dates this year maximize opportunity for Michigans waterfowl hunters and provide for complete overlap of duck and goose seasons, said DNR waterfowl and wetlands specialist Barb Avers. Hunters have expressed how important it is to be able to hunt ducks and geese together, and the dates we have established fit the bill.​ 
Avers explained that, despite Michigan mallard numbers being up, drought conditions throughout the summer will likely reduce wetland conditions going into the hunting season and concentrate ducks. Therefore, scouting will be a key factor to duck hunters success this year. However, open-water diving duck hunting has the potential to be very good this year. Numbers of diver ducks such as scaup, canvasbacks and redheads are up, and opportunity has expanded with the increase in scaup daily limits. Michigans location within the Great Lakes provides ample opportunity to pursue these species. Also, this fall and winter will be a great time for waterfowl hunters to pursue Canada geese. Goose numbers are up and the length of the regular Canada goose season has significantly increased.​ 
For more information on waterfowl hunting in Michigan, go to www.michigan.gov/hunting and click on Waterfowl.​ 
The DNR encourages hunters to participate in the new Wetland Wonders Challenge this fall. Hunters can register and hunt at four managed waterfowl areas, and they will be entered to win the ultimate prize package. In addition, special collector waterfowl bands will be available to those who hunt at each managed area. For more information about the challenge and Michigans managed waterfowl areas, visit www.michigan.gov/wetlandwonders. ​ 
Hunters are also invited to help build Michigans Waterfowl Legacy by celebrating the Year of the Duck in 2012-2013. To learn more about the Michigan Waterfowl Legacy, visit www.michigan.gov/mwl.​


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

I am very happy with this..

4 days of late season!!!....wow....


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

It's not written enough as far as I'm concerned...

Thank You! CWAC members for taking time to be involved in advocating for Michigan waterfowlers. 

Thank You! DNR Wildlife biologists for partnering with CWAC to involve the citizen-waterfowler of Michigan. Being resource managers of the public commons is arduous work. Many of us are very much appreciative your dedication and committment to the conservation of our waterfowl and wetland resources, and of your willingness to keep engaged with Michigan waterfowlers.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

PhilBernardi said:


> It's not written enough as far as I'm concerned...
> 
> Thank You! CWAC members for taking time to be involved in advocating for Michigan waterfowlers.
> 
> Thank You! DNR Wildlife biologists for partnering with CWAC to involve the citizen-waterfowler of Michigan. Being resource managers of the public commons is arduous work. Many of us are very much appreciative your dedication and committment to the conservation of our waterfowl and wetland resources, and of your willingness to keep engaged with Michigan waterfowlers.


AGREED 100%


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

The daily bag limit for scaup has increased from two to four


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

ahartz said:


> I am very happy with this..
> 
> 4 days of late season!!!....wow....


You apparently don't hunt with Jim Bahr from your area, because he was ready to go to the mat at CWAC over giving 2 more days up for those who wanted late as possible hunting.


----------



## carsonr2 (Jan 15, 2009)

I think that is about as perfect as we can get....great job on the season dates CWAC reps and thanks to the DNR for accepting the recommendations.

Overlap of goose is perfect, no longer have to watch those suckers filter through right after the season shuts down up here. The two weeks between the split in zone 2 is much better than the 1 week split from last year.

I'm happy with it and if anyone wants to complain about not being able to get on some birds within that time frame, they should probably take up deer hunting as they must have no idea how to waterfowl hunt.:lol:


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

cant wait


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

ahartz said:


> I am very happy with this..
> 
> 4 days of late season!!!....wow....


Yea buddy!!!


"StinkFinger"


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Perfect


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

just ducky said:


> You apparently don't hunt with Jim Bahr from your area, because he was ready to go to the mat at CWAC over giving 2 more days up for those who wanted late as possible hunting.


No mention of a later opener? 

This four day mini season just might warrant an exodus to the southwest to see what all the hype is about.:evilsmile

Those that want more days in December should extend an open invitation to the east siders. Perhaps then their cause will be heard.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Big Frank 25 said:


> No mention of a later opener?...


If you're referring to Jim, I think he may have talked about it. May have even proposed it...there were a couple of Zone 3 proposals that went down before the one got approved.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

just ducky said:


> If you're referring to Jim, I think he may have talked about it. May have even proposed it...there were a couple of Zone 3 proposals that went down before the one got approved.


Yes, I'm sure Jim was there to represent.


----------



## bwilson293 (Aug 11, 2012)

My first post here, and I plan on learning more about how the recommendation is made and in turn how the DNR makes its final decision....but I couldnt be more unhappy with the Zone 1 dates. I exclusively hunt in the U.P., and cant understand 1. why such an early opener? Even though I can live with this who wants to hunt waterfowl in 70 degree weather ie. the last few years. 2. Why such a late split? They are closing the season up here before the ice even thinks about forming to the north ie. the last few years and now they are spliting the season for almost a week of what I consider the first decent wave of flight ducks from the north. I understand that most likely the waterfowl commissions recommendations probably go in one ear of the DNR and out the other, just wishing we could hunt the first few days or so of December and have an earlier split, say the second week of the season when nothing is going on up here. Sorry for venting but no one at my house cares about waterfowl dates


----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

Motion for the UP season came from reps in Escanaba and Gwinn. Both in the UP. Again, it's a matter of what seems to be best for the majority, and the UP reps supported that opener. This was at the CWAC meeting BTW.

Bud


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

just ducky said:


> You apparently don't hunt with Jim Bahr from your area, because he was ready to go to the mat at CWAC over giving 2 more days up for those who wanted late as possible hunting.


Jim hunts the island and Saginaw Bay with hs brother. Both of which freeze early.

Ken


----------



## run-n-gun (Aug 10, 2012)

Love it Love it Love it, anything can get better but this pretty dang close.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Ken Martin said:


> Jim hunts the island and Saginaw Bay with hs brother. Both of which freeze early.
> 
> Ken


Sag. Bay freezes early????


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Ken Martin said:


> Jim hunts the island and Saginaw Bay with hs brother. Both of which freeze early.
> 
> Ken


Sag. Bay freezes early????


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

To the UP greenhorn-welcome (to MSF):

Most UP input indicated "the earlier the better". Reliable sources put the end of October for freeze as a possibility and after Thanksgiving as an end.

The picture I received last year with the guy standing on his UP pontoon boat blind from Nov. 10th had it completely iced in and he had a tip-up off the bow was pretty convincing.

With these dates you have the absolute least amount of worry about freeze-up. BTW, interior waters will still freeze with these dates in any normal year.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

My point is hunters giving it up because of ice I can understand, hanging it up because you're a pansy and don't like the cold and you shouldn't be in this sport in the first place. Just kidding........kind of.  

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Huntermax-4 said:


> My point is hunters giving it up because of ice I can understand, hanging it up because you're a pansy and don't like the cold and you shouldn't be in this sport in the first place. Just kidding........kind of.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


well if the hunting is good here, it don't matter how cold it is. theres a turnout when we're killing birds. unfortunately once ice starts forming, participation starts goin down and success starts dwindling. Its a ball rolling downhill from there.

bottom line here is, we need open water to hold birds. theres usually so many birds in the refuge that they can keep it open for a long long time after most everything freezes...but if that refuge freezes, we are done...like a light switch. we have no fast moving water here. 40 miles of river and it drops 12" from one end to the other.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ..seems like that was posted in one of these forums somewhere. maybe JD knows...


Yeah I recall it, and I believe it was done by DU, Delta or the USFWS, or a combination thereof. And IMO it was crap because 1) they didn't say whether it meant the hunters LIVED in those counties or HUNTED in those counties, and 2) it showed very low numbers in the counties along LSC, specifically Macomb, Wayne, Monroe. And anyone who's ever hunted those areas knows there is a LARGE concentration of avid, dedicated waterfowlers hunting in those areas. Just seemed odd.

Man you guys are still WAY too serious here. Don't you know college football kicks off in 15 days! :evilsmile

Oh and I like granola bars and gatorade.

Oh and for my buddy Smoke....DING! :evilsmile


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i think getting a 4 day late season is a pretty good bone tossed to SW guys. thats gonna be probably the best 4 days ever in the history of michigan seasons. So much so that i'm lining up a hunt with someone for those 4 days. All said, i wish we started a week later but this is an odd year and dates fell early.


Agree. I truly hope we can continue those 4 days indefinitely. I could care less about the other 56. Start in August for all I care.


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Bring it on. This is from the last time we had the late split 2 years ago. 2 guys, middle of the day, fun hunt.










Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Both the DNR survey and the Fed wing survey ask where you hunted. I've never filled out a Fed after season survey, but if they have one I bet they ask where you hunted (at least to the county level like the DNR survey).

The Fed wing survey gives location to county and local political entity (i.e., city/village/township).

Data is there to get a reasonable idea where people are hunting. We know where hunters are from tooo.


----------



## FPFowler (Mar 2, 2012)

That sounds a lot like the turkey survey that I have had both years that I've purchased a spring license. That is a 2-3 page process that wants you to list where you hunted everyday! 

I've purchased waterfowl licenses in MI for 23 years and have never recieved a survey. I have even been contacted twice by the gov't of SK in 5 years of hunting up there! 

I realize that it is a random system but if there was a real concern and information was really needed on an issue(s), the state should be able to very easily oblige and send out an electronic or paper survey via mail to the people in their system who had purchased the waterfowl license. 

'Majority' is a buzz word used freely here when having these zone/date/split discussions and my stance all along is that if you want the opinion of a 'majority' of any demographic, the entire dem needs to have the opportunity to oblige.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

FPFowler - by your moniker and your location it would appear that you frequent a managed area and thus are surveyed every day that you hunt. They have the when, the where, the how many and what you have taken. They know your preference for season dates by the days that you have participated. 

I would be willing to guess that all that information supplied to the DNR has a large impact on their recommendations for the season dates. The success rate at the managed areas drives the bus for the early season starts - which, for the sake of transparency, I am an advocate for.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> this is for bellyup: how would you feel if you had 100's of miles of shore line that you could hunt out your backdoor and someone set the season that rendered it useless for 7-10 days of the season?
> 
> with season option we are using this year, it does not eliminate your hunting where you are. it may not be prime, you can still hunt and still shoot birds. with your option (december season), you ELIMINATE the option to hunt for a MAJORITY of people. don't know how to explain it any better than that.


I feel this every year.... hundreds upon thousands of shoreline here in SW MI teaming with birds in mid Dec, and there is not a darn thing we can do about it. So bad analogy to compare to. I do know how that feels. 

Kid, I am tired of this losing battle. I concede, you win. I heed your expertise.


----------



## FPFowler (Mar 2, 2012)

The Doob said:


> FPFowler - by your moniker and your location it would appear that you frequent a managed area and thus are surveyed every day that you hunt. They have the when, the where, the how many and what you have taken. They know your preference for season dates by the days that you have participated.
> 
> I would be willing to guess that all that information supplied to the DNR has a large impact on their recommendations for the season dates. The success rate at the managed areas drives the bus for the early season starts - which, for the sake of transparency, I am an advocate for.


I did state in a previous post that I had a WMA in my backyard, this is true, so the fact that I frequent a WMA would appear to be a safe assumption. If you are familiar with the area, which I assume you are, I also have Lake Huron in my front yard. There are also hundreds of square miles of surrounding ag fields that are harvested each year, also providing hunting opportunities. 

Do I frequent FP, sometimes, it depends on the weather and birds. To be honest, I probably hunt the bay 2 or 3 times to 1 over the draw anymore. The later in the season that it gets to be, I start to expand my opportunities and make the best of the fields and open water on the bay. This happens to be some of our best and most desirable hunting, the reason why I would like to have more December hunting opps and my vote for last years dates/split. 

When I do hunt the area and fill out my card after hunting they are aware how many birds, what species and how long I hunted in that period. However, there is absolutely nothing in this information that has anything to do with my season date or split preference, unless I have missed that section in the last 23 years of hunting there....


----------



## trailbreaker (Aug 8, 2010)

i read in the 2012 michigan hunting and trapping digest geese are 
daily limit 5 canadian geese possession is 10.. the DNR in lansing gave me a copy


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

trailbreaker said:


> i read in the 2012 michigan hunting and trapping digest geese are
> daily limit 5 canadian geese possession is 10.. the DNR in lansing gave me a copy


Not all czuns. Just early n late,read it again. Hunt smart! Shrubby

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## finaddict2 (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't see any mention of the Youth waterfowl weekend for zone three...anyone know when that will be?


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

finaddict2 said:


> I don't see any mention of the Youth waterfowl weekend for zone three...anyone know when that will be?


Weekend of 9/15-9/16 for all zones


----------



## finaddict2 (Jan 30, 2012)

PhilBernardi said:


> Weekend of 9/15-9/16 for all zones


Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------

